# Jim's Journal



## Gilbert911 (Aug 21, 2019)

Ok, so I'm starting this a bit into the project. I had a big problem with common Bermuda and general neglect (but no pics of that 🤷🏻‍♂️), so I've spent the last two months applying glyphosate to Bermuda areas and spectracide as well as quiniclorac to get rid of the crabgrass and others. I have a bunch of bare spots now after getting rid of all the dead grass with a green works dethatcher. I didn't get in multiple apps for the Bermuda though so I'm expecting to resume the fight in the spring with a more selective strategy. I brought in two yards of top soil to level out some spots. I put down the N-ext biostim pack today and watered it in. Planning to do a little more garden weaseling and raking tomorrow, but going to go ahead and put the seed down since the temps in eastern Tennessee are finally dropping. I have a unknown fescue yard, but using GCI TTTF this time. I was planning on putting down a half app of Milo at seeding as well 0.5lb N/M, then tenacity and peat moss. I'll do starter fert in a a few weeks and the other half Milo then as well. I already have all the stuff, so that's what I'm rolling with this year. I may try urea next time around if I can find some in the area. Hopefully this will get my yard back from the wrong side of the domination line... any thoughts are most welcome. I've enjoyed listening you guys wax eloquent about grass the last few months lol... and my wife has been really annoyed with all the time I spend on YouTube and this forum, but she'll change her tune when she's walking through that lush goodness!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

very cool :thumbup: 
The sooner you can get that seed down, the better. I think that you will like that GCI turf blend.


----------



## Gilbert911 (Aug 21, 2019)

So I put down the seed, rolled, smidge of Milo, tenacity, and peat moss. I feel like there should be some folksy idiom about never tossing peat moss into the wind 🙄... I feel like my eyeballs are still coated. Well, now comes a new set of issues, namely irrigation. The front right side where I put in some leveling topsoil is having drainage issues.







I made some diagonal imprints with a rubber squeegee, which has helped a lot, but I'm not happy with the sprinkler heads and may need to replace the one by the sidewalk as it doesn't even cover some parts. But water still runs down the hill and is coating the sidewalk and drowning my hell strip. Not to mention washing away a lot of seed and peat moss. I can't water less because the other side is connected to the same zone and needs more water still by the time this side is drowning. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Is your sprinkler in the 3rd from the bottom pic purposefully spraying the driveway? The amount of water by the body of that sprinkler doesn't seem normal and the 2nd pic from the bottom appears to be flooded at the sprinkler head. Possibly a leak either at the base or the riser. If it's coming from the riser you need to replace an o-ring or simply the entire internal components. If it's the base could be a broken piece or bad threading. Next step is to get a more appropriate head for the corner sprinkler as it's not appropriate.

I'm not sure what else you have on that zone but I'd replace both of those heads


----------



## Gilbert911 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey, thanks, there does seem to be some leaking at the base. And I did turn the nozzle purposefully spraying the driveway at that moment because of all the flooding. Looks like it's back to Lowe's...


----------



## Gilbert911 (Aug 21, 2019)

I ended up replacing all 5 sprinkler heads on that side because there was a torrent of leaking causing all the runoff. Much better now! I'll have to get some more seed and redo parts of it.


----------



## Gilbert911 (Aug 21, 2019)

I'll have to post some update pictures, because everything is coming in really well. The tenacity is really going to town in the front with a lot of bleaching of things I didn't realize were even weeds. There is a spot however that looks like tenacity bleaching of some new sprouts. Do you think it was an area I accidentally over sprayed and had a concentrated collection left in the soil?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Have seen it on many renos. It will recover.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Gilbert911 said:


> Do you think it was an area I accidentally over sprayed and had a concentrated collection left in the soil?


Yes. Hopefully, it will not damage the seedlings, and they will grow out of it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gilbert911 (Aug 21, 2019)

Progress so far is good! There's still a few problem spots due to runoff and irrigation issues, but for the most part I'm pretty happy. I got another 25 lb bag of GCI TTTF to hit the bare spots again. Thanks to everyone in this forum for all of the insight!


----------



## Gilbert911 (Aug 21, 2019)

It's about a month out since seed down and my neighbors are now coming up to me asking what I did to have it all come in so well. My landscape guy even asked what I did lol. He was the one that said he didn't believe in dethatching and never used peat moss...
The back will continue to struggle due to my dogs, but that will be a constant battle.













I think I may be done for the season. I may do another app of next biostim if we get a warm week.


----------



## Gilbert911 (Aug 21, 2019)

Having some yellowing recently after some cold days. Wondering if it's in danger of dying, or just stressed?


----------

